# My new Sabino, Rina.



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rina arrived here two days ago, and I was more than pleased to find out that she's a moderate Sabino Arabian!
She is a sweetheart, though in need of a little ground manner's as her previous owner's were a little bit horse untrained, but she is coming along nicely even in the two days.
She's a very independant and a bit bossy...lol

She is very pregant to a Pintabian stud, but the baby will be returned to the stallions owner when the foal is old enough to be weaned, then we can start her ground training to give her something to do. 

Please excuse the halter marks and the knotty mane... her mane is all combed out now (of course I waited until after the picture taking..lol) and her marks from the halter will go away in time.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jandala+ballerina

Miss Rina:





































And some pics of her belly spots:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kim_angel said:


> very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awwww, she is beautiful!

Hint - Use MTG or zinc oxide paste on her halter rub.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww congrats, she's soo cute!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's unfortunate you don't get to keep the foal. Will be hard to part with it once you have had him/her for a few months. Good Luck with the new mare


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful! 
She looks a lot like an arab mare I know named Karisma. Rina looks like Karsima right down to the stockings and the white flecking and white spots!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Awwww, she is beautiful!
> 
> Hint - Use MTG or zinc oxide paste on her halter rub.


Thanks! 
MTG is a miracle worker.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww congrats, she's soo cute!!


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> It's unfortunate you don't get to keep the foal. Will be hard to part with it once you have had him/her for a few months. Good Luck with the new mare


Well... yes and no. 
It's always great to have a cute foal around.... but I'm not one for raising paint/arabians. Not my thing. 
Next year when she's bred to Khoda, that'll be a foal worth looking forward too. 

So far she's working out awesome, and I can't wait to start to her under saddle to see how she goes.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

crackrider said:


> Beautiful!
> She looks a lot like an arab mare I know named Karisma. Rina looks like Karsima right down to the stockings and the white flecking and white spots!


Thanks!
This Karisma mare sounds like a really neat horse! 
Are sabino`s fairly common around that way?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

She is very pretty. Did you get her as a broodie??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> She is very pretty. Did you get her as a broodie??


Thank you. 

She is in foal now, so when it's weaned and goes home, and she has a little bit of time to get back to normal,. I'll start her ground work and hopefully starting riding her by Novemberish, but I will breed her next summer to Khoda as he is also a carrier of Sabino genes - so I'm hoping for a nice little moderate sabino baby.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I feel like a dunce for asking this because my mare Stella was advertised as one, but can you explain "pintabian" to me?

By the way, Rina is very pretty!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

isn't a pintabian a half paint half Arabian?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

3neighs said:


> I feel like a dunce for asking this because my mare Stella was advertised as one, but can you explain "pintabian" to me?
> 
> By the way, Rina is very pretty!


Thank you!

A pintabian is a cross between an Arabian and a Paint horse. 

The stallion she was bred to was about 75% Arabian, the other part Paint, but marks very much like a Tobiano. 
People will call them Pintabians even if the genetics aren't half and half for Arabian and Paint, but as long as it's a mix of the two breeds.

The foal, I'm assuming, should be fairly marked. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> A pintabian is a cross between an Arabian and a Paint horse.


That's what I figured, but the whole paint/pinto thing is confusing to me. Is a Paint any breed with pinto coloring or is a Paint a breed in and of itself? When they listed Stella as a pintabian I thought it was just something they made up to maker her sound more appealing.  Obviously I didn't get her for her coloring or I would have asked more questions about her parents.









Gingerrrrr, I love your new avatar! That's how I feel today. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

3neighs said:


> > A pintabian is a cross between an Arabian and a Paint horse.
> 
> 
> That's what I figured, but the whole paint/pinto thing is confusing to me. Is a Paint any breed with pinto coloring or is a Paint a breed in and of itself? When they listed Stella as a pintabian I thought it was just something they made up to maker her sound more appealing.  Obviously I didn't get her for her coloring or I would have asked more questions about her parents.
> ...


Oh, I don't know.
The whole paint, breeding stock paints, papered Quarter Horses that are half thoroughbreds...makes no sense to me. lol


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty mare, and nice pedigree too! Quite a lot of Polish breeding and a touch of Egyptian too.....very nice!

I believe a Paint has mainly QH breeding...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well a paint can have QH Breeding but they also have alot of just paint breeding. Paint is a breed. 

Steffannie she looks great, but I know she had her baby already! Where are the pictures! And all the time grooming her mane and you didn't even get pictures of it all groomed out! Tut Tut!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> Pretty mare, and nice pedigree too! Quite a lot of Polish breeding and a touch of Egyptian too.....very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Well a paint can have qh Breeding but they also have alot of just paint breeding. Paint is a breed.
> 
> Steffannie she looks great, but I know she had her baby already! Where are the pictures! And all the time grooming her mane and you didn't even get pictures of it all groomed out! Tut Tut!


I know!
Posting pictures of the colt after this.
Tomorrow maybe I'll go out and have another photo session with her and Surf. lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh lovely horse hope everything goes well~


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Shes a doll


----------

